# First time doing steel roof



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

My shed needed a new roof, and I decided to try my hand on installing a steel roof. I figured it would be the last time I have to roof it shingle roofs only last around 7 to 10 years here. It turned into a bigger job than I planned, there was a lot more dry rot than I thought.

Took me longer than I thought also, being a member of the older generation, and having a couple of spacers and 8 screws in my back, torn knee ligaments, etc. etc. so I had to space out the work.

Before picture:








Removed old roofing, and found dry rot on both overhangs and 3 rafters.








Removing dry rot sections, and rafters.








Dry rot plywood and rafters repaired.








panels installed.








Had problems walking to ridge to install cap with out slipping so I made a jig/fixture to clamp to the fascia and then used my 6 foot ladder on the roof to get to the ridge.








Close up of the fixture, it worked great and it didn't deform any of the panel overhang.








All done, my back is sore, my knee is sore, and I'm basically beat up but its done. Don't think I'll be doing another one any time soon... LOL
I also changed from roof vents to gable vents








Not too bad for an old Fart ;-)

Next is run power to the shed, add insulation, and inside walls (going to use OSB instead of drywall)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job Danny. Clever design on the jig.

I helped a friend put vinyl siding on an older house in the D. When the roof was replaced they left a 12" overhang of the plywood with no trim. So how the heck do you attach fascia boards 40' in the air? Pocket hole screws and construction adhesive. His Chevy van had two heavy duty roof racks with 6" PVC pipes on each side for storing moldings. We braced a pair of 20' extension ladders against these pipes on the roof of the van to get this done. Never again!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job looking good. Danny


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that came out well...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not to bad for an old fart is right!!!  a fine job it is!!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Good job, Danny. Looks nice.

40 year roof and 20 year screws. Not being negative, just factual. The rubber washers under the screw head get dry and shrink. This allows water infiltration and either tightening or replacement. However, as my father used to say, "let the next guy worry about it".

I love metal roofs and if I ever build another house, that's what is going up top. They will stay put in a hurricane long after a fiberglass shingle roof is in the wind.

Bill


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good Dan, you must have had help putting up that jig as it looks heavy. But good job on the jig too. Take your time on the refurb inside, don't hurt yourself.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Danny . Wish I did my tool shed in metal.

I'm going to run power in my shed someday . I think it would be very handy


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

not too late Rick....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> not too late Rick....


Stick:surprise: Sssshhh! We need to get him to insulate first. Don't give him any ideas...you know how easily he gets sidetracked!:wink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

schnewj said:


> Stick:surprise: Sssshhh! We need to get him to insulate first. Don't give him any ideas...you know how easily he gets sidetracked!:wink:


LMAO , yes sidetracked is my middle name . I can prove it too , check out my latest thread


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> not too late Rick....





schnewj said:


> Stick:surprise: Sssshhh! We need to get him to insulate first. Don't give him any ideas...you know how easily he gets sidetracked!:wink:


Rick the boys are right what about the insulation...>>>


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent, Danny! I went the same route when I rebuilt my tool shed 2 years ago; way easier to clean the Cedar debris off.
Sort of wish I'd done the same for the house when we reshingled it.
That was a nasty bit of damage to your original roof.


----------



## normie2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Your rot is from moisture. There is no such thing as dry rot.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks great! You not an old fart, just more experienced


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Dry Rot*



larry king said:


> Your rot is from moisture. There is no such thing as dry rot.


Actually, there is, just not in this case.
Old buildings in the UK are prone to the fungal disease known as "Dry Rot"...no moisture involved, hence it's name.
Dry rot - How to identify and treat dry rot


----------



## bileo4 (Feb 16, 2013)

When in doubt take enough time and you'll figure out the answer to your problem,great job.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

And don't forget Bill he has cabinets to build and a router table to finish (start?). Lots of ideas but not much progress. Just had to fun you a little Rick.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

GET Somone to help you with the Sheet Rock, or you will put your Back out again. I did my 14'x20' with 10' walls, and now wear 4 screws in my back, like you, and did not even do the inside cealing. Not to wise at 65. Get Help.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Excellent Job Danny! My experience that "older generation" always do a better job. 
Sid.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

FWIW...
metal roofs need to breath because of condensation...

roof deck > felt > 1x4 furring > metal roof...

felt - 2 layers works out better than 1 layer of 30#...
IWS is even better...
blind all fasteners... clips are better...
Butyl tape on the panel seams is an almost forever deal...
Vulkem 116 or Sitka 1A is even better...
no exposed fasteners in the panel flats...

the full detail schedules won't load... (about 35/40 detailed drawings)
can email them to who ever would like them...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> FWIW...
> metal roofs need to breath because of condensation...
> 
> roof deck > felt > 1x4 furring > metal roof...
> ...


Looks like someone has some practical experience!

When all is said and done, if the roof is done right, it will outlast anything else on the market.

The cost is more then a conventional shingle roof, but the longevity is far, far, greater.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

correct....


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Stick:

I bought the roofing from the manufacture direct, the only time they use furring strips here is when the metal goes over existing shingles. Since I stripped everything off, I just had to lay the felt then the steel roof.

Mine is a styleline roof it has screws down one side of the panel at 24 inch spacing which are covered by the next panel and 3 screws at the bottom of each panel it's a neat system makes a clean roof and not a lot of screws showing or in the panels, allows for expansion of the panels under heat and cold.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Stick:
> 
> I bought the roofing from the manufacture direct, the only time they use furring strips here is when the metal goes over existing shingles. Since I stripped everything off, I just had to lay the felt then the steel roof.
> 
> Mine is a styleline roof it has screws down one side of the panel at 24 inch spacing which are covered by the next panel and 3 screws at the bottom of each panel it's a neat system makes a clean roof and not a lot of screws showing or in the panels, allows for expansion of the panels under heat and cold.


Looks like you followed the Mfg. instructions, should last as long as you want.
Herb


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Nice job Danny . Wish I did my tool shed in metal.
> 
> I'm going to run power in my shed someday . I think it would be very handy


Move the trailer!


----------



## PriscillaCNewman (Aug 18, 2016)

It looks good.


----------

